# Consuegra #72 Robusto RM (Maduro) Cigar Review - bargain price



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

some inconsistencies in the quality of construction, but it is unusual for me to find one not smokeable. i don't claim to know what these really ar...

Read the full review here: Consuegra #72 Robusto RM (Maduro) Cigar Review - bargain price


----------

